# Csak a fityeg(ő) ityeghet?



## franknagy

A tréfás köszöntésekről szóló WRF témához való hozzászólásomban megemlítettem a magyar 
_*"Hogy ityeg a fityeg?"*_​kérdést.
Találkozott-e már bármelyiktek az *"ityeg"* igével más szövegösszefüggésben, mint a fent említett kérdésben?


----------



## Zsanna

Sejtem, hogy nem fognak pozitív válasszal tolongani... Bár... ki tudja?
Igaz, hogy az _ityeg_ igét nem hallani nagyon gyakran, de szerintem van egy "himbálódzik" tartalmú jelentése, ami miatt úgy rémlik, hogy hallottam már ilyen értelemben használni.

Pl. Ott ityegett az övén az a nyúlfarok, amit tőlem vett el. (És amikor kerestem, még azt merte mondani, hogy nem is látta!)

P.S. Megint variálok egyet: még ha igaz is, amit fent írtam, egyre csak erősödik bennem a meggyőződés, hogy az _ityeg_ önállósodása elég leszűkített. Azaz, nemcsak hogy nem nyert igazán önálló életet (mivel szerintem eredetileg is csak a _fityeg_ részeként jött létre a szólással együtt), de ha mégis, csakis tréfás, kissé szlenges módon.


----------



## francisgranada

Én nem találkoztam (legalábbis nem emlékszem rá).

Az érdekesség kedvéért, a Zaicz féle etim. szótár szerint:

*fityeg *[1577 k.] Származékszó, melynek alapszava önállóan nem adatolható. A tő bizonytalan, talán hangfestő eredetű.
Közvetlenül rokon a _fityma_ és _fityula _szavak tövével, továbbá a hangfestés síkján összefügghet a _biggyeszt_ ige
szócsaládjával. A szóvégi -g gyakorító igeképző. Azonos tőből mozzanatos képzővel keletkezett a _fittyen _[1590]

(az _ityeg _nem szerepel a szótárban)


----------

